# Upgrading to MRV using SWM-8: amidoinitrite?



## speakercity (Jan 14, 2009)

OK, dudes, I've been researching for a couple weeks now and I think I have it figured out.

What I have:
Slimline (the non-swm kind)
SWM-8 multiwitch
1x4 splitter feeding 4 HR21s

What I'm adding:
1 HR24
4 DECA modules.

My first question is this: Should I upgrade my 1x4 splitter to a 1x8 to accommodate the fifth HD DVR or should I just use the second SWM output on the SWM-8? I know the power inserter powers the entire SWM-8, but will MRV work with the lone HD DVR that's connected directly to the SWM-8?

And the other thing I have yet to find a solid answer on is if an internet connection is REQUIRED for Whole Home DVR. One of the FAQs on this board says no, but I wanna be sure. I don't care about on-demand or remote scheduling. I just wanna utilize MRV.

Also, I have one non-HD receiver connected to the legacy port on the SWM-8. I can just leave that guy as is right? 

If you guys need me to make a schematic in MS Paint, I can do that. Thanks in advance.

Oh yeah, one more question. Can I have Directv send me the DECA modules without the installer? I wanna do this myself and wouldn't mind saving $50 by not having an installer come to my house.


----------



## speakercity (Jan 14, 2009)

OK, dudes, I've been researching for a couple weeks now and I think I have it figured out.

What I have:
Slimline (the non-swm kind)
SWM-8 multiwitch
1x4 splitter feeding 4 HR21s

What I'm adding:
1 HR24
4 DECA modules.

My first question is this: Should I upgrade my 1x4 splitter to a 1x8 to accommodate the fifth HD DVR or should I just use the second SWM output on the SWM-8? I know the power inserter powers the entire SWM-8, but will MRV work with the lone HD DVR that's connected directly to the SWM-8?

And the other thing I have yet to find a solid answer on is if an internet connection is REQUIRED for Whole Home DVR. One of the FAQs on this board says no, but I wanna be sure. I don't care about on-demand or remote scheduling. I just wanna utilize MRV.

Also, I have one non-HD receiver connected to the legacy port on the SWM-8. I can just leave that guy as is right?

If you guys need me to make a schematic in MS Paint, I can do that. Thanks in advance.

Oh yeah, one more question. Can I have Directv send me the DECA modules without the installer? I wanna do this myself and wouldn't mind saving $50 by not having an installer come to my house.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

1) You are going to be over the tuner limit of the SWiM8, you need a SWiM16

2) You do not need an internet connection if not desired.


----------



## speakercity (Jan 14, 2009)

D'oh. Posted in the wrong forum. Off to Directv installation...


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

PM a mod to move it.


----------



## speakercity (Jan 14, 2009)

dave29 said:


> 1) You are going to be over the tuner limit of the SWiM8, you need a SWiM16
> 
> 2) You do not need an internet connection if not desired.


Wow, that was a fast reply! Thanks!

1) Two of the HR21s will only utilize one tuner. So I will only be using 8 tuners total.

2). OK! Great, thanks for giving me the extra assurance I was looking for.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

speakercity said:


> Wow, that was a fast reply! Thanks!
> 
> 1) Two of the HR21s will only utilize one tuner. So I will only be using 8 tuners total.
> 
> 2). OK! Great, thanks for giving me the extra assurance I was looking for.


Sounds good.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

speakercity said:


> My first question is this: Should I upgrade my 1x4 splitter to a 1x8 to accommodate the fifth HD DVR or should I just use the second SWM output on the SWM-8?


The "thing" about the SWM8 is that it doesn't have an internal band stop filter, so you need to add one (you would add it between the splitter and the SWM output you're currently using.) Doing this will disable the DECA from "crossing" to the SWM8's second SWM port (meaning you cannot use it for MRV.) In summary replace the 1X4 splitter with the 1X8 and add a BSF.



speakercity said:


> Also, I have one non-HD receiver connected to the legacy port on the SWM-8. I can just leave that guy as is right? .


Yes, that will work just fine.



speakercity said:


> Oh yeah, one more question. Can I have Directv send me the DECA modules without the installer? I wanna do this myself and wouldn't mind saving $50 by not having an installer come to my house.


Probably not likely... Why not let D* do it and get a SWM16 out of the deal? They'll also replace your legacy box so everything is SWM capable and you'll be able to use dual tuners on all boxes. Play a little CSR roulette and get a deal on the install.


----------



## speakercity (Jan 14, 2009)

dsw2112 said:


> The "thing" about the SWM8 is that it doesn't have an internal band stop filter, so you need to add one (you would add it between the splitter and the SWM output you're currently using.) Doing this will disable the DECA from "crossing" to the SWM8's second SWM port (meaning you cannot use it.) In summary replace the 1X4 splitter with the 1X8 and add a BSF.


Ah, that makes sense. I'm guessing the SWM16 has an internal band stop filter, which is why a lot of the schematics I've looked at here don't show a bandstop filter near the SWM16.

Thank you very much for the info.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

speakercity said:


> Ah, that makes sense. I'm guessing the SWM16 has an internal band stop filter, which is why a lot of the schematics I've looked at here don't show a bandstop filter near the SWM16.
> 
> Thank you very much for the info.


That's correct, I added a bit to my above post. Let D* take this one; trust me, you'll come out ahead.


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

With 4 HR21 DVR you are at the max number of tuners(8) for the SWM8 unless you are running several in single tuner mode (which I'm not sure is an option when a SWM is detected).

So to use DECA you would need a SWM16 and an 8 way splitter to add the additional DVR. If you chose to remain with your current 4 units your SWM8 *might* not be DECA compatible (needs green sticker to be such).

1 DECA unit per HR21 is proper with a 5th (or internet connection kit) for hooking the cloud up to receive VOD via the internet. If a 5th DECA is used it will need a power inserter in order to function.

I'm certain the gurus here will correct any omissions I have made. My set up uses my home network for WHDVR AKA MRV and I'm running 15 tuners (6 DVRS + 3 HD receivers off of 2 SWM8 modules so I'm very abnormal in my set up but it works flawlessly.

I'd call if I were you and let D* do this for you and negotiate the price. For you to set up the infrastructure to support 10 tuners, DECA, and VOD would cost far in excess of the package offer they'll make you.

Don "my set up cost me a whole bunch more than 50 bucks" Bolton


speakercity said:


> OK, dudes, I've been researching for a couple weeks now and I think I have it figured out.
> 
> What I have:
> Slimline (the non-swm kind)
> ...


----------



## speakercity (Jan 14, 2009)

dsw2112 said:


> Probably not likely... Why not let D* do it and get a SWM16 out of the deal? They'll also replace your legacy box so everything is SWM capable and you'll be able to use dual tuners on all boxes. Play a little CSR roulette and get a deal on the install.


Dual tuner isn't really necessary on two of the receivers. One is in the garage, the other is in an exercise room. I don't care about the legacy box, it never gets used. CSR roulette isn't something I care for. Don't get me wrong, I think Directv has GREAT customer service. But the less time I have to spend talking to some CSR, the better. Although, I am gonna have to call them to order up the Whole Home DVR upgrade anyway, so I'll see what they're willing to offer.


----------



## jpitlick (Apr 19, 2007)

If I read your post correctly, you have 5 DVRs. If that is the case, you will need a SWM-16. The SWM-8 can only support 8 tuners. 5 DVRs is 10 tuners.

MRV does not require internet access, but you will want to manually assign IP addresses to each of your receivers in that case.

As far as I know, D* will not send you DECAs for self install. You might be able to get the Whole Home DVR installed at reduced or not cost depending on your account history.


----------



## jpitlick (Apr 19, 2007)

I reread your post. Your SWM-8 is maxed out with your 4 HR21s.


----------



## speakercity (Jan 14, 2009)

jpitlick said:


> I reread your post. Your SWM-8 is maxed out with your 4 HR21s.


Yeah, but I read that there is a setting to disable one of the tuners. If I did that with two of the HR21s, I would be at 8 tuners.

I _can_ disable the second tuner if I'm using SWM, right?


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

One last thing, there have been instances of MRV not working correctly on DVR's configured for single tuner use. That's something to think about going forward... Good luck with your decision!


----------



## speakercity (Jan 14, 2009)

lugnutathome said:


> So to use DECA you would need a SWM16 and an 8 way splitter to add the additional DVR. If you chose to remain with your current 4 units your SWM8 *might* not be DECA compatible (needs green sticker to be such).


This green sticker business is news to me. Looks like I'll have to get the extension ladder out when I get home tonight.

EDIT: I ordered the SWM8 from Solid Signal in January of 09. Anyone know if it'll have the green sticker based on that info?


----------



## speakercity (Jan 14, 2009)

dsw2112 said:


> One last thing, there have been instances of MRV not working correctly on DVR's configured for single tuner use. That's something to think about going forward... Good luck with your decision!


Now that's a problem. Looks like I'll be upgrading to SWM-16.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

No ommisions Don, just a couple of "updates" 



lugnutathome said:


> With 4 HR21 DVR you are at the max number of tuners(8) for the SWM8 unless you are running several in single tuner mode (which I'm not sure is an option when a SWM is detected).


You can run single tuner on a SWM setup



lugnutathome said:


> So to use DECA you would need a SWM16 and an 8 way splitter to add the additional DVR. If you chose to remain with your current 4 units your SWM8 *might* not be DECA compatible (needs green sticker to be such).


In the OP's case one "leg" of the SWM16 would have a 4 port splitter (4 DVR's) and the other leg would not need a splitter (new HR24 plugged directly into module.) Just remember that each port of the SWM16 can handle a max of 8 tuners. In case the OP wanted to continue to use the legacy box then that would be upgraded to a SWM compatible unit and a two-way splitter would be utilized on the second SWM16 "leg."

Any SWM8 is DECA compatible, it just needs a BSF and you can only use one SWM port for MRV.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

speakercity said:


> This green sticker business is news to me. Looks like I'll have to get the extension ladder out when I get home tonight.
> 
> EDIT: I ordered the SWM8 from Solid Signal in January of 09. Anyone know if it'll have the green sticker based on that info?


Any SWM8 is DECA compatible, it just needs a BSF and you can only use one SWM port for MRV. Just use green label splitters off the SWM8.


----------



## speakercity (Jan 14, 2009)

dsw2112 said:


> No ommisions Don, just a couple of "updates"
> 
> You can run single tuner on a SWM setup
> 
> ...


OK, so let's say I keep the SWM8. I upgrade the 1x4 splitter to a 1x8 and put a band stop filter in between the splitter and the SWM8. I set my two least-used HR21s to single-tuner mode. That would put me at 8 tuners total. All five HD DVRs will be able to transmit and receive MKV.

If I go this route, I can leave my legacy receiver as is, correct?

Thank you guys so much for answering my questions!


----------



## speakercity (Jan 14, 2009)

dsw2112 said:


> Any SWM8 is DECA compatible, it just needs a BSF and you can only use one SWM port for MRV. Just use green label splitters off the SWM8.


Is this guy a green label splitter?


----------



## Kansas Zephyr (Jun 30, 2007)

speakercity said:


> Yeah, but I read that there is a setting to disable one of the tuners. If I did that with two of the HR21s, I would be at 8 tuners.
> 
> I _can_ disable the second tuner if I'm using SWM, right?


Yes, go into the HR2x satellite setup and select single tuner.

That's how I'm running 5 HR2x HD-DVRs with my SWM-8, one HR20 and the HR21 are only using a single tuner.

My plan is to add an additional HR2x...and have D* installation...they will need to upgrade me to the SWM-16...so I don't need to shell out the coin myself.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

speakercity said:


> OK, so let's say I keep the SWM8. I upgrade the 1x4 splitter to a 1x8 and put a band stop filter in between the splitter and the SWM8. I set my two least-used HR21s to single-tuner mode. That would put me at 8 tuners total. All five HD DVRs will be able to transmit and receive MKV.!


Maybe, the HR21's in single tuner mode may not MRV... Some have posted this to be a problem; the question is, would you be upset if they did not? Here's one I've seen recently http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2544652#post2544652



speakercity said:


> If I go this route, I can leave my legacy receiver as is, correct?
> 
> Thank you guys so much for answering my questions!


Legacy receiver will be fine in almost any case (using a SWM8.)


----------



## speakercity (Jan 14, 2009)

dsw2112 said:


> Maybe, the HR21's in single tuner mode may not MRV... Some have posted this to be a problem; the question is, would you be upset if they did not?


Yes, I would be upset. I want this system to work flawlessly.

So it seems to me my options are as follows:

1) Keep SWM8 and deal with MRV potentially not working on two of my receivers.

2) Upgrade to SWM16 and upgrade legacy receiver to SWM-compatible receiver.

Looks like option 2 is the way to go. I did some quick reading on the SWM16 and according to Solid Signal, BOTH SWM outputs must be utilized. In my case I would have two 1x4 splitters connected to the SWM16. All my HD DVRs would be in dual-tuner mode and work fine with MRV.

I'm gonna let Directv send an installer, I just like to make sure I know how the system is going to be setup. I don't want the guy to show up and say "Oh well that's not gonna work, I'll have to come back in two weeks."


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

speakercity said:


> Yes, I would be upset. I want this system to work flawlessly.
> 
> So it seems to me my options are as follows:
> 
> ...


Don't be surprised if the D* tech is a bit confused by the setup, but you now have the knowledge to help him 

BTW Solid signal is not correct regarding both SWM outputs needing to be utilized. In your case a 1X4 splitter on one leg (for 4 DVR's) and a 1X2 on the second leg (for 5th DVR and upgraded legacy box) will work. Remember that extra splitter ports means DB loss to your setup. Use what you need and not more...


----------



## speakercity (Jan 14, 2009)

Kansas Zephyr said:


> Yes, go into the HR2x satellite setup and select single tuner.
> 
> That's how I'm running 5 HR2x HD-DVRs with my SWM-8, one HR20 and the HR21 are only using a single tuner.
> 
> My plan is to add an additional HR2x...and have D* installation...they will need to upgrade me to the SWM-16...so I don't need to shell out the coin myself.


Do you have Whole Home DVR? I've read that receivers set to single-tuner mode sometimes has problems using MRV.


----------



## speakercity (Jan 14, 2009)

dsw2112 said:


> Don't be surprised if the D* tech is a bit confused by the setup, but you now have the knowledge to help him
> 
> BTW Solid signal is not correct regarding both SWM outputs needing to be utilized. In your case a 1X4 splitter on one leg (for 4 DVR's) and a 1X2 on the second leg (for 5th DVR and upgraded legacy box) will work. Remember that extra splitter ports means DB loss to your setup. Use what you need and not more...


1x2 splitter for new HR24 and new regular non-HD receiver. Got it.

Well bros, I think I got it figured out. Thanks a ton for the helpful info!


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

speakercity said:


> 1x2 splitter for new HR24 and new regular non-HD receiver. Got it.
> 
> Well bros, I think I got it figured out. Thanks a ton for the helpful info!


:icon_hroc


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Can't believe it took you people over an hour to help this guy out.

I thought we were on top of things here?


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

spartanstew said:


> Can't believe it took you people over an hour to help this guy out.
> 
> I thought we were on top of things here?


:lol: We bill by the hour :lol:


----------



## Kansas Zephyr (Jun 30, 2007)

speakercity said:


> Do you have Whole Home DVR? I've read that receivers set to single-tuner mode sometimes has problems using MRV.


No, I don't.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

speakercity said:


> Is this guy a green label splitter?


"that guy" is a white label (not green label) splitter. Literally, the labeling of the splitter will be green (instead of the typical white).


----------



## speakercity (Jan 14, 2009)

Doug Brott said:


> "that guy" is a white label (not green label) splitter. Literally, the labeling of the splitter will be green (instead of the typical white).


OK. Thanks.


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks>

I caught the splitter breakdown a bit too late. Like I said my set up is nowhere near normal which well is me so it all fits together

Nice for the clarification on the single tuner on the SWM setup. I've an H21 in my workout room (191 cable feet from it's SWM8) and I've run it directly off the SWM2 output. Been considering swapping the H21 for a DVR up there so I can just set to series record the F1 broadcasts in the room where I mostly watch them.

Only 1 SWM port for MRV HMM... This explains the SWM16's only 2 outputs then. I wondered about that. I use both the SWM1 and SWM2 outs on my 2 SWM8s due to the cable lengths I'm pushing to sort of balance out the load and not incur too much signal loss on a single output.

Thanks for the updates!

Don "that weird guy with the *big* house and too many receivers" Bolton



dsw2112 said:


> No ommisions Don, just a couple of "updates"
> 
> You can run single tuner on a SWM setup
> 
> ...


----------

